# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C > سوال: در خواست نمونه سوال

## hesamid

سلام 
نمونه سوال از بخش مربوط به swich & brreal & continue می خواستم برای تمرین ، ممنون می شم کمک کنید

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> سلام 
> نمونه سوال از بخش مربوط به swich & brreal & continue می خواستم برای تمرین ، ممنون می شم کمک کنید


 درود
کتاب دکتر فراهانی دانشگاه پیام نورو بخون تمرین هم داره
توی سایت آغازه هست

خیلی کتاب باحالیه

موفق باشی.

----------


## Programer85

سلام دوست عزیز برنامه کافی شاپ رو به کمک سوییچ بنویسید

----------

